
7 Things to Watch Out for in Your PostgreSQL Deployment - i_have_to_speak
https://pgdash.io/blog/postgres-things-to-monitor.html?h
======
ggm
Every postures on Freebsd tutorial has turned into "how zfs works" which is
good but.. I would love somebody to document the optimal kernel, network and
postgres .conf on FreeBSD because I've done the zfs bit: what about its
network and non file buffer cache?

